# Slide 140 & 2.4er Reifen



## QBE84 (27. November 2013)

Hi Leute,

Ich frage auch nochmal im Radon Forum.
Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte oder Infos ob im Slide 140 Hinterbau ein 2.4 Reifen wie z.B. der Nobby Nic oder MK2 platz findet ?
Der Hinterbau ist ja recht eng gebaut.

Über Rückinfo wäre ich dankbar.

Habe nämlich Interesse an dem Bike.


----------



## speedrage (28. November 2013)

Fat Albert in 2,4 passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab das 2013er Modell mit Crossride LRS. Da waren serienmässig 2,4 Hans Dampf drauf und passt gut. 
Beim 2014er sind Sun Ringlé Demon/Inferno dran. Die Felgen sind innen 1 mm breiter.
Dürfte auch nicht so viel mehr machen.

Gruß RICO


----------



## LotusElise (20. Dezember 2013)

MK2 und Nobby Nic passen gut, bei einer Rubber Queen oder jetzt Trail King wird es etwas knapp, da 2,4 eben unterschiedlich ausfällt. Ggf. die Reifenbreiten-Datenbank befragen. Ich selbst fahre vorne Rubber Queen 2,4 und hinten 2,2, ist hinten genauso breit wie ein MK2, bietet aber etwas mehr Grip. Bei meinen Fotos findest Du die Freigängigkeit hinten mit den genannten Reifen.


----------

